# How to tell if you have post-partum depression..



## Jessica5971 (Dec 8, 2008)

What are some of the signs? When would it normally manifest itself?


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

can u describe how you feel?
you dont give enough information to help answer your question, especially if its personal to you.
i was fortunate that on both my children i didnt experience post natal depression. 
however there are certainly days where you feel exhausted and tired and sleep deprived. if your lactating and breast feeding , you have a child thats requiring feeding on demand. 
where as a bottle you can see exactly what there intake is.
i say this because despite being well endowed top half, i produced very little milk. i perservered for 3 months and ended up with a starving baby and an exhausted mother which doesnt help your mood.
after my second child was born i did breast feed for 6 weeks , again little milk and then put him on the bottle. 100 % improvement on the situation all round. sleep and a better child for it.
post partum depression can manifest at any time. 
signs would be, not wanting child contact, detachment, depression,
not being able to cope in general. not looking after yourself. staying in.
trouble is this varies with different ppl. but if you feel unsure about your feelings and abilities, you need to take professional guidance and see you doctor.


----------

